# World Cup 2006



## professor_frink (5 April 2006)

65 days to go folks! The professor is keen as mustard.
It's the first time in my short life that we've made it so I'm especially excited
I'm gunna have to start stocking up on coffee so I can stay up all night yelling at the television as we get flogged by brazil
  :dance:


----------



## shaneric (5 April 2006)

No coffee for me  

I'll be over there! I'm going to the Aus v Japan and Aus v Brazil games.


----------



## professor_frink (5 April 2006)

hell yeah I'm extremely jealous!!!!
Was it hard to get tickets? Took my dad and best friend to the uruguay(is that the right spelling???) game in sydney- absolutely mind blowing atmosphere. Far and away the most angry crowd I've ever seen in my life! Loved it!

And that was only the qualifier- can't even begin to imagine what the atmosphere is gunna be like over there during the games.


----------



## bvbfan (5 April 2006)

I better book some accomadation soon or I'll be sleeping in the car


Ticket to Ecudor - Costa Rica
Hoping to get some others


----------



## shaneric (5 April 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> hell yeah I'm extremely jealous!!!!
> Was it hard to get tickets? Took my dad and best friend to the uruguay(is that the right spelling???) game in sydney- absolutely mind blowing atmosphere. Far and away the most angry crowd I've ever seen in my life! Loved it!
> 
> And that was only the qualifier- can't even begin to imagine what the atmosphere is gunna be like over there during the games.




Not really hard to get tickets... just a bit of luck I guess. I applied with the application during the period when they were selling only a limited number for Australia games. It was first in first served.

I was at the Aus v Uruguay game as well. That was amazing!


----------



## Rafa (5 April 2006)

Yeah, that Uruguay game was awesome...

That has to be the best atmosphere I have ever been priviledged to witness in a sporting arena... and I have been to an AFL grand final, as well as the Euro's in Portugal... 

I thought the Portugal England game at the Euro's was going to be hard to beat, but I have to say, the WC Qualifier in Sydney, with 80,000 people all in yellow, going absolutely boonta.... I am getting shivers just thinking about it...

unfortunately, have a mortgage now, so no world cup for me


----------



## professor_frink (5 April 2006)

better than a Euro game? Feels great to be an Aussie hearing that! I ended up losing my voice I was yelling that much! Kinda felt bad at the start when we all booed their national anthem- there was this old uruguayan guy 2 seats away from me- he looked to be about 60, and he looked like he had just been kicked in the guts when that happened.
On the other hand, they did it to us over there, so they kinda deserved it 

Would be curious to see how that atmosphere stacks up with an EPL game at anfield, that's next on my sporting to do list. 

If this bullmarket carries on like this for another few months, I might make it next season


----------



## Duckman#72 (5 April 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> Yeah, that Uruguay game was awesome...
> 
> That has to be the best atmosphere I have ever been priviledged to witness in a sporting arena... and I have been to an AFL grand final




Hi Rafa

Yes I hear the atmosphere was electric. However don't use the an AFL Grand Final as the benchmark for Aussie sport. So many tickets are sold to all 16 clubs plus all the corporate packages etc. In the end a very large number of supporters go along that just want to say they've been to the game. They have no interest in which side wins. 

If you want atmosphere you cannot go past Essendon Vs Collingwood on ANZAC Day or Collingwood vS Carlton (particularly when both teams are in the 8)

Have you been watching the Song for the Socceroos on SBS Monday nights?

Regards

Duckman


----------



## Treasurer (19 April 2006)

Yeah the atmosphere was excellent at the Uruguay match.

I got tickets to see 9 matches at the world cup including All the Aussie matches.


----------



## Rafa (19 April 2006)

Unbelievable Treasurer!!! you Lucky....

Yeah, agree Duckman re the AFL grand final, it is toned down...
But the thing I love about soccer is the songs and the chants..., you'd don't get that in many other sports! Song for the Socceroos... great idea... it will be good to have our own song (besides the Oi Oi Oi     )

As far as EPL goes, Prof, the only game I have seen live is the Liverpool v ****nal Charity Sheild Match at Cardiff, in 2002 (great stadium BTW). I was sitting my mate who follows ****nal, amongst all the ****nal supporters, but I still had my Gerrard top on... Luckily ****nal won 1-0 so I got out alive!   Atmosphere was good, but it was still pre-season really...

Would love to go to Anfield now, just to see our very own No 5!!! GOD's back as well...  (PS, a mate of mine went to Istanbul last year, I dare say, the CL final might have just eclipsed the World Cup Qualifier...)

PS: Read ****nal as the Gunners


----------



## professor_frink (19 April 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> As far as EPL goes, Prof, the only game I have seen live is the Liverpool v ****nal Charity Sheild Match at Cardiff, in 2002 (great stadium BTW). I was sitting my mate who follows ****nal, amongst all the ****nal supporters, but I still had my Gerrard top on... Luckily ****nal won 1-0 so I got out alive!   Atmosphere was good, but it was still pre-season really...
> 
> Would love to go to Anfield now, just to see our very own No 5!!! GOD's back as well...  (PS, a mate of mine went to Istanbul last year, I dare say, the CL final might have just eclipsed the World Cup Qualifier...)
> 
> PS: Read ****nal as the Gunners



1 EPL game is still ahead of me at this stage, but I intend on changing that over the next couple of years  
It's still a little bit expensive for me to go at the moment- would have to take my dad, and the girlfriend would replace me if I went to Europe without her, so I gotta save ALOT to get there!
although I wouldn't like to get stuck with the opposition fans when I finally get to go- might get shot!
 :laser_sho


----------



## karmatik (20 April 2006)

Brasil and Germany for the final I reckon.

Im so looking forward to seeing Brasil play, they havent  had a team like this in years. What a line up of players. Shame we are up against them in the early stages.


----------



## nizar (20 April 2006)

karmatik said:
			
		

> Brasil and Germany for the final I reckon.
> 
> Im so looking forward to seeing Brasil play, they havent  had a team like this in years. What a line up of players. Shame we are up against them in the early stages.




Germany in the final??

Have u even heard of Lionel Messi ??

He will set this world cup on FIRE


----------



## professor_frink (20 April 2006)

It may be good that we play them early on- they will be trying to build their form up as they progress through. They probably won't view us as much of a threat, so it could be better now than in the knockout stages.
And when I say good, I mean they'll probably beat us 2-0, instead of 4-0!


----------



## bvbfan (20 April 2006)

Germany getting past 2nd stage will be a great achievement.
I don't know what Klinsey is doing but if he decides to go with King Kong (Oliver Kahnt) over Jens Lehmann then they don't deserve to get out of the 1st stage


----------



## professor_frink (20 April 2006)

they probably shouldn't, but never underestimate a team that's playing at home, they just may surprise a few people.


----------



## karmatik (21 April 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Germany in the final??
> 
> Have u even heard of Lionel Messi ??
> 
> He will set this world cup on FIRE




Indeed I have. He is just one player with no world cup experience. 

Dont underestimate the home advantage. Germany have a pretty easy group and will scrape through the big games with one goal wins. Historically this is the case.

Same as Italy losing their first game against a minnow like Ghana, yet still progressing to the latter stages.

What about Brasils line up? You reckon any of those guys cant light up a world cup with both raw talent and experience thin the team? Ronaldinho, Ronaldo, Adriano.... with a defence to match?

You wait and see, 9 June is not long now!


----------



## keebab (21 April 2006)

So are we setting up the ASF Fantasy World Cup and Tipping Comp? There was a website we set a league on last World Cup. It was great fun and extremly addictive. I'll see what I can find out if you want. 

Cheers

Keebab


----------



## professor_frink (21 April 2006)

I'm in


----------



## karmatik (21 April 2006)

keebab said:
			
		

> So are we setting up the ASF Fantasy World Cup and Tipping Comp? There was a website we set a league on last World Cup. It was great fun and extremly addictive. I'll see what I can find out if you want.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Keebab




Im glad somebody said it! Im in.


----------



## Profitseeker (22 April 2006)

Great idea. I am in.


----------



## dutchie (22 April 2006)

Ditto


----------



## keebab (25 April 2006)

Yahoo has one that requires you to set up a Yahoo account (which you will have if you use Ebay or one of their Groups). It's not active yet and I'm looking for another option. Otherwise there are paid versions. 

Will update shortly!

Cheers


----------



## powerkoala (25 April 2006)

Count me too
Go brazil go


----------



## nizar (25 April 2006)

keebab said:
			
		

> So are we setting up the ASF Fantasy World Cup and Tipping Comp? There was a website we set a league on last World Cup. It was great fun and extremly addictive. I'll see what I can find out if you want.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Keebab




Good idea

Ill be keen


----------



## Rafa (26 April 2006)

being an avid Red it was great to see Liverpool once again knock the russians out of another cup competition...

and kewel played the at his absolute brilliant best... infact I don't recall ever seeing him play any better... right backs of opposing teams will be shaking in their boots...


----------



## professor_frink (26 April 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> being an avid Red it was great to see Liverpool once again knock the russians out of another cup competition...
> 
> and kewel played the at his absolute brilliant best... infact I don't recall ever seeing him play any better... right backs of opposing teams will be shaking in their boots...




amen to that  
Even though liverpool have only won 2 out of the last 10 between the 2 teams, it's good to see the mighty reds winning the big games(last years champions league semi and now the fa cup semi).
They can buy the premiership with their 500 million dollar, 50 man deep squad(well not quite that many but you get the point!), but they can't buy themselves the big cup victories! hoorah for knockout competitions!


----------



## Rafa (26 April 2006)

and they can't buy themselves Rafa the Gaffa!!!  

it only takes a few other teams to beat chelsea next years (arsenal, mancs, tottenham, bolton)... and all of a sudden, they are right back in the pack... don't write off that league title just yet...


----------



## professor_frink (26 April 2006)

not completely writing it off- all of the top players chelsea have sitting on the bench- some will get upset with not playing regularly and leave over the next couple of years. liverpool will be seriously challenging for the title when they get a specialist right midfielder, central defender, and a striker that consistently scores. Combine that with the supercoach and they'll get the title of them!


----------



## bvbfan (26 April 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> They can buy the premiership with their 500 million dollar, 50 man deep squad(well not quite that many but you get the point!), but they can't buy themselves the big cup victories! hoorah for knockout competitions!




Damn straight about knock out comps!
1997 the greatest year ever

Dortmund (BVB) beating starstudded Juventus 3-1

I think Man Utd could challenge Chelski if they got rid of Alex Ferguson, don't think he has the tactics anymore to compete against the big teams


----------



## professor_frink (26 April 2006)

you could put liverpool's victory over ac milan in that category too. Even though I'm a liverpool fan, over the course of a season, I wouldn't give us much chance of staying ahead of them, but in a one off game, anything can happen. Can't say I was too confident down 3-0 at half time but  

yeah I think that over time with sir alex running the show, and the current crop of players getting older and older they will become less and less of a force


----------



## Fab (1 May 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for a website where I could find the time when the world cup soccer match will start ?

Cheers


----------



## professor_frink (1 May 2006)

hey fab, here's the first round timetable. 

http://eur.i1.yimg.com/eur.yimg.com/i/eu/fifa/a4fi.pdf

Times are german times, which I think is GMT+2, so add on 8 hours for aussie eastern time. had a look on sbs's world game website, and can't find broadcast times as yet, but they should all be shown live anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## karmatik (1 May 2006)

First game against Japan is on 12th June, 22:30 AEST on SBS.


----------



## professor_frink (9 June 2006)

IT'S ON FOLKS!   :dance:  :band 

1.30 tom morning first game kicks off folks(according to sbs's website).

Time for a coffee or 10 

Think I'm gunna get a taste of wayne's lifestyle over the next few weeks :batman:


----------



## dutchie (9 June 2006)

predicted results of first five games:

1. Germany to beat Costa Rica

2. Poland to defeat Ecuador

3. England to draw with Paraguay

4. Sweden to draw with Trinadad

5. Argentina to beat Cote d'Ivoire


Time for a coffee.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Rafa (9 June 2006)

I'm tipping england to do really well in this one... they have thier best squad for quite a while.... and especially a strongly scouse flavour... in gerrard, carra, crouch and owen (ex red) and rooney (ex blue)

plus add to it beckam, lampard and terry, its not a bad team going around...

only problem is sven!



brrr.... not long to go now... 
its getting exciting...


----------



## Jay-684 (9 June 2006)

Dont know who is going to win, but have placed a few bets on (+1 huge Multi).

The Multi has no chance of winning unfortunately... you think?

Here it is

Germany beats Costa Rica
Sweden beats Trinidad
England beats Paraguay
Argentina Beats Ivory coast
Netherlands beats Serbia
Portugal beats Angola
Italy beats Ghana
Brazil beats Croatia
France beats the Swiss
Spain beats Ukraine

its paying $62.... got $15 on so if it pulls off paying $929!!!

Its those damn draws that will bring me undone

btw, I dont follow soccer seriously, so basically bet on the favourites


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 June 2006)

Attention Jay-684
Save your 15 bucks ....it says Spain to beat Ukraine.....I'd think twice about that result!
Also tonights match is normally traditionally a drab draw........I hope it is a draw ,hate those Krauts ,that score in the final minutes!
Italy to win against Ghana....beware!!!!!!.......and the French to beat Swiss......"OOOOOHHHHHH YEAH " Go Louie Armstrong tell them about the Swiss when they played Turkey!


----------



## karmatik (10 June 2006)

Good start for the Germans last night, dodgy defence though. Surprise result for Equador.

Im still going for an Italy loss against Ghana and Italy not to come through their group.


----------



## visual (10 June 2006)

And on a lighter note,bet the chef now cooking for the Australians will be glad if they lose and get out of his restaurant ,the poor man had to include vegemite in his menu.Poor guy imagine having that problem.


----------



## brerwallabi (10 June 2006)

My prediction the Czech Republic to win the tournament. Unfortunately Australia will be hardpressed to even draw a game and will bow out after the first series of games.
However in the REAL game the Wallabies to beat England.


----------



## MalteseBull (10 June 2006)

karmatik said:
			
		

> Good start for the Germans last night, dodgy defence though. Surprise result for Equador.
> 
> Im still going for an Italy loss against Ghana and Italy not to come through their group.




you have got to be kidding me


----------



## karmatik (10 June 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> you have got to be kidding me




Well its only my opinion, but Im sticking by it!

I agree with brerwallabi, the Czechs will do very well.......


----------



## wayneL (12 June 2006)

Damned inconvenient them scheduling this Aus v Japan Game during US market open :swear:


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 June 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Damned inconvenient them scheduling this Aus v Japan Game during US market open :swear:




Don`t worry Wayne, the Japs are good are acting when they are beaten to the ball. I`m watching it now.


----------



## ctp6360 (12 June 2006)

THAT GOAL WAS BULL****!

Sorry to swear but we're playing so well, its unfair!


----------



## professor_frink (12 June 2006)

who the hell let this dodgy ref into the world cup. I almost choked on my beer when he allowed that goal :swear:


----------



## wayneL (12 June 2006)

AN OUTRAGE :swear:


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2006)

Justice is not being served up till now. Sport always requires some luck, especially in this girls game. More scoring opportunites means the best team wins! Reduced scoring opportunities means the crowd have to fight out the game during and after the event. Hence, ugly football crowds. Especially the Poms!


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2006)

1-1


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2006)

Yaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctp6360 (13 June 2006)

****ING YEAH!!!!


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2006)

YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2006)

DELIRIUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEEEEEHAWWWWW!


----------



## ctp6360 (13 June 2006)

I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2006)

YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHH-
HHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

3 ^%$#$#$^%$$^&&$^##ING 1


----------



## ctp6360 (13 June 2006)

WE SO DESERVED THAT!!!!! After that unfair first goal, we were all over them, we had all the possession, what a victory this is beautiful! I can't wait to be there in Munich to watch them play Brazil, I wish I was there tonight!!!

I'm so glad we FLOGGED them too, man that was the best! I am going to score myself tonight my woman loved that as much as I did!!! WOHOO!!!


----------



## professor_frink (13 June 2006)

too bad japan :fu:


----------



## professor_frink (13 June 2006)

bring on brazil!


----------



## jet-r (13 June 2006)

WHAT A GAME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghotib (13 June 2006)

STUFF HISTORY!!!!   You little beauties!!!!


----------



## ctp6360 (13 June 2006)

I think Kennedy deserves a special mention, as soon as he came on we were just DOMINATING that match. SO GOOD.


----------



## jet-r (13 June 2006)

we dominated the game cos japan was playing the defense strategy. why would they do it?  we got few of the best mid field players.


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2006)

Yellow Cards could be an issue.....

More dangerous now is taking the so called 'lesser' teams easy. This is the first time we've played at this level for decades. 

Aaaaah, kennas, just enjoy it for now. One more beer please!


----------



## tarnor (13 June 2006)

that was unbelievable!  amazing game to watch i was just about to turn off the set and have a cry..  would have never picked that finish

Go aussies!


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2006)

Now! what the hell is happening in the markets??

Ahhh who cares! Stuff it, That was the best!

:band


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

go the aussie yeeeeeeeeeeeee 3 1 oi oi


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2006)

We are THE multicultural society.

I've just been listening to some bloke on SBS who could hardly speak English saying how great it was to be Australian!!

Aaaaah, Melbourne!!!


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> We are THE multicultural society.
> 
> I've just been listening to some bloke on SBS who could hardly speak English saying how great it was to be Australian!!
> 
> Aaaaah, Melbourne!!!




HAHAHA

Australien Ã¼ber alles!!! YEAH!


----------



## nizar (13 June 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> I think Kennedy deserves a special mention, as soon as he came on we were just DOMINATING that match. SO GOOD.




brother i think its tim cahill that deserves special mention; him and aloisi 1+1=3 goals

kennedy was okay but he didnt really create any chances; his one header was several feet wide from goal

we are in the drivers seat now; iv said from the outset that whoever won this game would have a GOOD CHANCE of going to round 2; a draw would pretty much rule us both out

4 points gives us an even better chance; and 5 will get us through

ideally brazil 2 win 2mrw; if croatia get a draw or better; could mean problems

but we could not have wished for a better start..


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2006)

If we had a bunch of Aussie Rules players out there we would have won by 10 goals.


----------



## nizar (13 June 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> If we had a bunch of Aussie Rules players out there we would have won by 10 goals.




lol i dont think so

the game would be disqualified because we'd end up with 7 players on the field long before half time


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> If we had a bunch of Aussie Rules players out there we would have won by 10 goals.




The difference between the football codes as described by.....hmmm can't remember who

Rugby - A mugs game played by gentlemen

Soccer - A gentlemans game played by mugs

Aussie rules - a mugs game played by mugs


But I agree with the latest cliche' - "soccer, the beautiful game"


----------



## professor_frink (13 June 2006)

well said mate! So are you gunna knuckle down and do some work now, or are you going to watch the U.S.A play?


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> well said mate! So are you gunna knuckle down and do some work now, or are you going to watch the U.S.A play?




I wanna watch the evil empire get whopped :batman:

Nice header from the big Czech, hey!


----------



## Rafa (13 June 2006)

BLOODY MARVELOUS!!!!

Another late comeback... I nerves are in shreds... first CL final, then FA Cup final, and now this...

UNBELEIVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> I wanna watch the evil empire get whopped :batman:




Mission Accomplished


----------



## justjohn (13 June 2006)

Is there a replay, watched till 1/2 time all over the japanese like a bad rash but couldnt score, missed 2nd half


----------



## dutchie (13 June 2006)

3 - 1 against the 18th world ranked team.

FANTASTIC!!!!!!

A well deserved victory to the green and gold boys.

The first goal was a disgrace (not the first or last in world cup football -e.g.  "hand of god goal" by Maradona). Obviously the referee (he can't be everywhere and see everything) missed it at the time but at least admitted he had made a mistake.

Wonder how long it will be before they introduce a video referee to this level of the game? Should be in use now IMO - if you have the technology - use it!

Nail biting second half where you could sense that Australia could score a goal or two with the domination they where pressuring Japan with.

A lot of teams will be more wary of Australia now  - if they weren't before!

Irrespective of the future results of this campaign (we have a excellent chance of progressing to the next round) it is absolutely vital that Australia football builds on the success so far by:

1. Ensuring that we have a world class coach (Guus is a legend!!!) no matter what it costs.

2. We play internationals against the top teams on a regular basis and as often as possible.

3. Encourage sponsorship by corporate Australia - not for top dollar but for top exposure.

4. There must be a clear and continuous path for juniors starting as 6 year olds to become future Socceroos.

5. Make watching football in Australia family friendly and affordable.

6. Ensure that management is filled by experienced and passionate people with no outside agendas. People like Johnny Warren - a gentleman and Australian football legend - on and off the field (watch for a documentary on SBS soon).

Anyway, I'm sure others could add to that list.

Congrats to the Australian squad, Guus and Arnie and Football Australia.

Cheers

Dutchie

PS The Netherlands looked good too!!


----------



## The Mint Man (13 June 2006)

I watched it. First time I have watched a full game with anticipation in a long time.... actually, ever.
<<<EDIT>>> I even drank a V so I could stay awake as I had been up since about 3:30am <<<EDIT>>>
Not being a huge soccer fan, I know little about the rules but when I saw that first goal I was furious to say the least. :swear: I knew that wasnt right!!!
I also remembered why I dont usually watch soccer... because the little panzies always try to milk it by falling over etc. *BUT* I am happy to say that most, if not all of that was coming from Japan...  little panzies 
I was also becoming fustrated/devestated (especially after that first goal ) as we clearly had the most ball but couldn't seem to capitalise on it.

IMO the Australian team showed true heart, a never say die attitude, even when there was just 10min to go and the fans in the grand stand had their heads in their hands  they still pushed on and it paid off big time.
I know how those fans would have felt but its not over till its over, hopefully they will show a little more faith next game.... It would go a long way. Australia has proved themselfs.

When that first goal was scored I near jumped through the roof, and the second... well WOW what a shot, that has to be up there for best goal!! I must admit I was pumping the air so hard that I now have a sore shoulder just writing this message  After that goal I was so nervous, hence the reason I have no nails left, there were a couple of times there when I thought the japanese had a chance to even it up   but then the last goal came to seal the deal, he turned that little japanese guy around like a coin, he didnt know what he was doing.... all we had to do was pop it in from there....hehe no chance

The japanese must be devo, we just threw them around like rag dolls in the end.... and on top of that their goal was merely a consolation prize, even they know that it should have been 3-0.


----------



## dj_420 (13 June 2006)

What an amazing game!!!

Congrats to cahill for been first australian to ever score goal in world cup!!
I think we have an excellent team on paper and it was only a matter of time before we came together well as a team and displayed our ability.

Leading up to the world cup has proved that we are underestimated by world cup forces. a lot of ppl expected netherlands to wipe the floor with us but it wasnt the case, holding them to a draw was an excellent result against world ranked no 3.

We didnt play very well against lichtenstein in first half but got our acts together late in second half to secure victory there. 

Next hurdle is brasil. fantastic result would be a draw. 
anyway absolutley awesome result last night, cheers


----------



## visual (13 June 2006)

Imagine what Brazil must be thinking now,they would`ve banked on an easy game against Australia,now they`ll have to work for it,yeah


----------



## justjohn (13 June 2006)

all the Brazillians might think the game against Australia could be a close shave


----------



## The Mint Man (13 June 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> all the Brazillians might think the game against Australia could be a close shave



 haha, very funny    was waiting for someone to say something along those lines


----------



## professor_frink (13 June 2006)

god these late nights are killing me. Still 4 more weeks before I get a full nights sleep!

I dunno how you do it wayne


----------



## justjohn (13 June 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> god these late nights are killing me. Still 4 more weeks before I get a full nights sleep!
> 
> I dunno how you do wayne



Professor after the soccer we have the Tour De France for three weeks ,now thats an event im looking forward to


----------



## professor_frink (13 June 2006)

don't mind a bit of the tour! Although usually I'll just watch the highlights show. Do I sound like a sports nut? I'd probably watch lawn bowls if nothing else was on


----------



## Ageo (13 June 2006)

Go you fkn aussies! Great game indeed.


Also stayed up to watch the other 2 (im italian background) so its good to see the italians winning 2-0 but those Czech's are looking dangerous.

Great World Cup so far

P.S That refferee for the aussie game was a pesant! and should be shot


----------



## keebab (13 June 2006)

Hey Gang, 

Have been away from my PC for over a week and not been in touch with the board. Firstly, great result for the Aussies, thought although they dominated the possession their finishing was not great. They have to improve this if they want to stand a chance against Brazil. 

2ndly have set up the Yahoo Fantasy Comp for AussieStocks. 

In order to join the group, just go to game front page and click on the "Sign Up" button to create a team. After completing registration, or if you already have a team, go to the "Groups" homepage, then click the "Join Group" line and follow the path to join an existing private group. Then, when prompted, enter the following information...

Group ID#: 41731
Password: joeblow

You can only use three players from each team to create a squad of 23. 

Enjoy and lets see how we go. 

Cheers

Keebab


----------



## brerwallabi (13 June 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Unfortunately Australia will be hardpressed to even draw a game and will bow out after the first series of games.
> However in the REAL game the Wallabies to beat England.



Not quite eating my hat yet, sensational win, they must have been inspired by the Wallabies thrashing the Old Dart.


----------



## brerwallabi (13 June 2006)

Forgot to mention that I have $100 on the Czechs to win at 20-1, the socceroos are now bening offered at 31-1


----------



## kerosam (13 June 2006)

i have a new found respect for the socceroos!!! 1 goal down to win in 3.... the last time i have seen such nail biting game was Man U vs Bayern Munich in the european cup.

kudos to the socceroos fighting spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

compared to rugby and footie, soccer makes millionaires!  

hardcore soccer fan


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 June 2006)

My prediction for the final is Togo vs Angola 

3rd place will be Trinidad Tobago.


----------



## Bobby (14 June 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> My prediction for the final is Togo vs Angola
> 
> 3rd place will be Trinidad Tobago.




Every thing is possable in pliskinland.   

Bob.


----------



## dutchie (15 June 2006)

Much of the success of the Socceroos can be attributed to the belief of a great Australian - Johnny Warren.

SBS will show a documentary about this mans unerring dedication to football in Australia.

Time: Tonight at 8.30 pm (EST)

I recommend it to anyone caught up in the euphoria of our current success.

I TOLD YOU SO




Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## wayneL (15 June 2006)

dutchie said:
			
		

> Much of the success of the Socceroos can be attributed to the belief of a great Australian - Johnny Warren.
> 
> SBS will show a documentary about this mans unerring dedication to football in Australia.
> 
> ...





...and to think Australian soccer was in absolute disarray, both at the organisational and player level,  not so many years ago.

A great turnaround.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 June 2006)

I think I have to change my underpants today ,came home from work so tired yesterday,ate ......checked some highlights on SBS....glass of chardonnay... saw the trailer for the Johnny Warren documentary .....and after my bath ....just crashed,  forgetting the trailer !!!!!!!! Gets up today ,I had to cancel work ,due unforseen circumstances ,log on... ASX doing a 'Jogo Bonita' (schpelling) to my balance sheet....then read this thread .AAAAAAAAAAAGGGH forgot the J.Warren documentary !!!!!!!!
Tell me Dutchie or whoever what was the show like ????? 
I always thought he(JW) was dramatic touch of Ozzie PR  ,but never meeting the guy ,I will not be suprised if they name the National stadium after him! But in retrospect I think I got the character of JW all mixed up!
Eagerly looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## Ageo (16 June 2006)

I watched it.

The man had so much passion that it was sooner or later going to happen (soccer exploding in this country). 

Great Documentary


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 June 2006)

"Ageo I watched it.
The man had so much passion that it was sooner or later going to happen (soccer exploding in this country). 
Great Documentary "

Thanks for some feedback.........you say soccer is going to explode in this country....I'm so suprised by this comment I hear it all the time (no offence Ageo).....it exploded when Australia left Oceania !!!! I think PBL and SVN perhaps TEN ,are now thinking how to peirce this bubble!  
My daughter was told off at the athletics club to put the ball away,and concentrate on running by an official ! Lucky it was not her private trainer! in fact there where 3 balls being kicked on the side of the track!
 They say Rugby is played in heaven,but I wonder in what other sport do you get the crowd cheering during the game when they kick the ball off the ground!


----------



## Ageo (16 June 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> "Ageo I watched it.
> The man had so much passion that it was sooner or later going to happen (soccer exploding in this country).
> Great Documentary "
> 
> ...




1st season of A league was averaging around 15,000 people per game which is a huge improvement. Im not saying its gonna happen overnight but it will happen eventually.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 June 2006)

Tell me about the A league .Took my kids to watch Victory play ???? ( possibly Perth) arrived  75 mins before kick-off and got turned away. I was gob-smacked all tickets sold! I remember walking over the pedestrain walkway towards the MCG ,joking to my twins that in a few seasons time ,Victory might be booking up the MCG! 
Back to the World Cup........I just wish Japan give Croatia a fright! but judging from their body language on the final whistle of the Tim Cahill show ,I think Japan is a spent force,tactically and mentally! on the other hand Guus ,is no Goose! It would be a brave pundit to say Brazil will drop points against Ozzyland. If they do I might crack open one of  my last few remaining bottles of Penfolds "707 " 1987 or is it 1986...... Soccerwhos!!!! 
 :1zhelp:


----------



## professor_frink (16 June 2006)

I went to a couple of the A-league games in newcastle this year- the crowds here have been pretty average there compared to sydney and melbourne. Still good to see dwight yorke play but! It's kinda hard to support anything but rugby league in newcastle   Maybe when andrew johns retires and the knights are on the bottom of the table permanently, then the soccer crowds will pick up here


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 June 2006)

Every sport has had its day in Oz ,except for 'tiddlywinks'. But the guys at the AFL must be thinking ,why did John Aloisi score that bloody penalty. But I find it interesting its not often called Wogball these days.It seems the term football is becoming a chosen word of force. 
Have you had your Weetabix yet,in your Nike 'trendy wendy' outfit,(purchased on your NAB card),& driven to the airpot in your Hyundai to fly Qantas to Germany? 
It's good to see corporates supporting the sport,& what a difference a goal makes. :bananasmi


----------



## ctp6360 (16 June 2006)

I watched England vs Trinidad in a London pub last night, man those guys get into the soccer, they have these big testosterone-filled chicks who get up and dance like convulsing whales when they score a goal! Classic! 

Anyway I'm pumped for Australia vs Brazil on Sunday, if we score a goal maybe I will get up and convulse like a whale, OH YEAH!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 June 2006)

ctp6360....."get up and dance like convulsing whales when they score a goal! Classic! "
Which reminds me.....I was watching Tracy Holmes giving an update on hooliganism on SBS ......then the footage clip, pans onto this scene where the Polski supporters are shouting & taunting Kraut supporters etc etc .......typical scene....then suddenly you see this specimen called a hooligan without his top on, jeans barely around his hips,not a hair on his white male torso,gee this guy was whale blubber(where was Greenpeace?).......which leads me onto ctp6360 remark "convulsing whales".........
Maybe you saw the same cloned guy to the beached walrus ,I saw! except this walrus was lobster pink. :walker:


----------



## ctp6360 (16 June 2006)

Lol! Yeah soccer really lowers the she-males' inhibitions! Maybe it was a guy with white whale blubber I'm not even sure! 

The FUNNIEST thing I have found about London so far is that everyone here is CONVINCED IT IS HOT!!! Seriously, yesterday I had a long sleeve shirt and a jumber on; it was FREEZING, must have been 18c or something, all the locals were in shorts and a t-shirt and all the girls brought the titties out for a walk (no complaints), but **** you'd walk into every store and they would have the fans and air con on like it was 40c or something!

I went to the comedy store last night and this aussie guy said that every time the sun comes out they all go mental like this! 

The other funniest thing is that all these dickheads drink Forsters! Although I do admire the fact they all drink it in PINTS, if I drank that much beer per go I would be in the toilet the entire time! I'll stick to my bourbons and cokes (even though I've asked for this in 2 seperate bars and they didn't know what I meant!)


----------



## visual (16 June 2006)

well cpt,it is june and technically almost summer there!5 more days and it will be summer.imagine once the mercury reaches 19 degrees.whoah


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2006)




----------



## professor_frink (19 June 2006)

twas a shame the final result. we deserved a goal! Had more than enough opportunity to get a result. Bring on the croatians!


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2006)

Yes, they aquitted themselves well.

Respect.


----------



## scsl (19 June 2006)

a draw or a win against croatia and we're through to the round of 16! C'MON AUSSIES!!

regardless of whether they make it though or not, Guus' men have done us proud tonight and it's only uphill from here for Australian soccer.


----------



## michael_selway (19 June 2006)

scsl said:
			
		

> a draw or a win against croatia and we're through to the round of 16! C'MON AUSSIES!!
> 
> regardless of whether they make it though or not, Guus' men have done us proud tonight and it's only uphill from here for Australian soccer.




a draw will get us through? what happens if Japan beats Brazil alot?

thx

MS


----------



## Rafa (19 June 2006)

That won't happen...
Japan might draw at best...


Oz just need to draw, tho I fancy a win coming up...

Against Brazil, I was confident we could draw but only 1-1, its near impossble to keep brazil scoreless for 90 minutes... we simply had to score... and we nearly did...!!!!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (19 June 2006)

Brazilian public would only entertain a draw with Japan,otherwise any different and the Brazilians could face the same fate as PABLO ESCOBAR did .Extreme yes but they are crazy those Amazonians,been there and seen strange things!


----------



## Bomba (19 June 2006)

The ozzies were brave in defeat.  They had a number of chance that could have seen them cause the upset of the tournament.  However it was not to be.

Dont worry about a draw, I believe they can beat the cros, and thus proceed to the next round.


----------



## scsl (19 June 2006)

> Originally Posted by *michael_selway*
> a draw will get us through? what happens if Japan beats Brazil alot?
> 
> thx
> ...



if Japan happens to beat Brazil say 1-0, and we draw against Croatia, we still proceed to the knockout stage.

but _if_ Japan does thrash Brazil 3-0 or more and we still draw with Croatia, then it's game over for Australia... though it's not impossible for Japan to beat Brazil, Brazil will have to be sooooo far off their game for that to happen!

a win over Croatia will be enough and i think the Socceroos can bounce back.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 June 2006)

Is this what Harry told the German ref....after the Brazil match,I saw on TV but just could'nt lip read him  ?

"if Japan happens to beat Brazil say 1-0, and we draw against Croatia, we still proceed to the knockout stage.
but if Japan does thrash Brazil 3-0 or more and we still draw with Croatia, then it's game over for Australia... "


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 June 2006)

I watched the Ukraine team out-play Saudi Arabia this morning with my twins .I just cannot beleive what a hopeless team the Saudi's where . Which makes me think of how many players out there ,who represent their countries must be thinking geee thats poor,why were'nt we there to give the Uki's a better run for their money!   The Saudi team where utterly disgraceful.


----------



## dutchie (20 June 2006)

3

Harry actually said

"I say old chap I noticed that you appeared very lenient with the Brazilians but caned us aussies. Would you mind telling me why this is so? Have you been told to take it easy on the Brazilians so they will not be hurt for the finals (bigger payoff for FIFA et al if Brazil is in the finals). 

By the way that red shirt really suits you!"

Actually, Harry is gone, he won't play any more games in this world cup.

You can't confront the ref like that (even verbally).


Cheers 

Dutchie


----------



## dutchie (20 June 2006)

I was wrong with that call.

Harry's a lucky boy to get away with that.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 June 2006)

Dutchie ..............you know I smell a fishy story here ....at the time I was thinking if it was that bad then he could in theory he could still issue a red card for 'Arry......even after 90 mins.   Which makes me think ~Merk's report to FIFA re: 'Arry's remarks ,he just did'nt understand a Merseysiders/Ozzy expletives. Phew!


Harry Kewell has been cleared to play in Australia's final group match after FIFA dropped a charge that he had insulted referee Markus Merk following the 2-0 defeat by Brazil.

FIFA said the report by Merk that the Liverpool winger had insulted him after the final whistle was "inconsistent" and the case has been dropped.

Kewell is now eligible to play in Australia's last game of Group F against Croatia in Stuttgart on Thursday, where victory would see the Socceroos qualify for the first knockout stage.

FIFA communications director Markus Siegler told a media briefing in Berlin: "As far as the player from Australia, Harry Kewell, is concerned, the FIFA disciplinary committee decided to close the procedure due to inconsistent reports by the referee."

Siegler would not expand on what the inconsistencies were, but it is thought they were over whether Merk had understood exactly what Kewell was saying.

The Australian had a heated exchange with Merk after the final whistle and wagged his finger at the match official, but said afterwards it had been "just heat-of-the-moment stuff".

There may also have been problems with FIFA taking disciplinary action because under their regulations, Merk could still have issued a red or yellow card to Kewell even though he had blown the final whistle."


----------



## macca (20 June 2006)

Maybe FIFA is embarrassed by the poor refereeing we have received.

It really is beyond a joke, our goal difference should be plus 2, instead of that we are even.

There really should have been a number of yellow cards for diving issued by now to both Japan and Brazil.


----------



## Kipp (20 June 2006)

Hadn't imagine the socceroes would make the second round- and thought I'd jump on the Czech bandwagon once the aussies were 0-3 in the group stage... but mabe we'll be the Senegal of 2006?

Think I'll like Portugal as well- they have a bit of flair.  But I can't say I've watched too much: so damn difficult with work, plus my SBS is really crappy at home!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (21 June 2006)

"Kipp" ye of little faith ........You have to realise that I think two of the Croatian players where schooled at the AIS ,and jumped ship! I think there are 3 altogether in the Croatian squad that where born Downunder. I have not taken the liberty to watch Portugal ,but agree with you (after watching Svensmen almost crumble at set peices) they will be a headache for anybody.
But have faith in Guus's players they have played much better then other teams and I hasten to say England would struggle real hard against Kewell's wagging finger.


----------



## Bomba (21 June 2006)

we have had numerous chances, both against Japan and Brazil, but the boys cant put em away.

Cahill saved the team against Japan, but against Brazil the missed chances proved costly.

Bresciano, was in the clear and didnt even get a shot away, and Kewell had an open goal and missed the target completely.

Yes, the referring against the ozzies has been poor, and that was the reason the Kewell incident had no further action. FIFA was not at all impressed with the referring in that game.


----------



## Kipp (21 June 2006)

Any preferences on who you'd rather taken on in the second Round?  I think I'd rather Italy than the Czechs for some reason.

(Imagine it from the other way round who do you think Italy would rather play- Brazil or Australia!)

Looks like the French will be leaving us again early!  Fair enough- there are too many Eurpoean teams in the 2nd round anyway- rather Sth Korea got in ahead of them.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (22 June 2006)

KIPP!!! I watched that game USA v Italy and judging from that performance of Italy's I think Australia would fair better with Italy.The Czech team just did not spark in there last game -but sadly I did'nt watch that game. Anyway whoever it might be ,Australia still has to get past Croatia and HISTORY ( Nike advert) . 
The interesting thing about the appointment of O'Neil,is that if Oz do get into the last 16 then its more money from FIFA,which can only move the Soccerwho's forward! 
Funny I just don't hear anything from Japan,and Zico,he must be so peeved,even the mighty Yen did'nt help them that much(they spent heavily on their preparations).
Re the match this morning Serbia & Montenegro .....I watched the S& M team when the national anthem was being played ,hmmmm one player was seen murmuring the lines....I just wonder why ! Plus they only conceded 1 goal in qualifying for the WC......shambolic events ,where does their hearts lie?


----------



## Ageo (22 June 2006)

Lets get there 1st   

then if we make it it doesnt matter who we play since australia can beat any of them. If they put there chances away against brazil you would have seen that.


----------



## jkool (22 June 2006)

Ageo said:
			
		

> Lets get there 1st



I agree there seems to be way too much jumping ahead. 

Whatabout some final score tips? I reckon:
AUS - CRO 2:1
CZE - ITA 1:0  
GHA - US 2:0

and so AUS - CZE and BRA - GHA in round of 16

Anyone else?


----------



## Kipp (22 June 2006)

jkool said:
			
		

> I agree there seems to be way too much jumping ahead.
> 
> Whatabout some final score tips? I reckon:
> AUS - CRO 2:1
> ...



You do think the Wogs will make the 2nd round?  I think that'd be a bt unlucky...
Surely Viduka is due for a goal, he's actually playing pretty well- despite the fact that he isn't hitting the net


----------



## Kipp (22 June 2006)

Anyone know a good spot in Melbourne to watch the world cup?  SBS at my place is totally crap & I wouldn't mind a bit more atmosphere anyway...

Looking for somewhere near the city or North Melbourne.  (Not Fed square!) maybe a soccer club?  Or bar which isn't chockers. 
Thanks


----------



## Bomba (22 June 2006)

i reckon the ozzzies will win 2 -0 or 2 - 1.

The czechs are unpredictable.  If they play poorly we can beat em.  However if they are on their game, they have some goals scorers.

Viduka is due for a goal, but hes being heavily marrked, which shoudl free up others to score.

I reckon through pure heart will get the ozzies through.


----------



## scsl (23 June 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> The interesting thing about the appointment of O'Neil,is that if Oz do get into the last 16 then its more money from FIFA,which can only move the Soccerwho's forward!



definately agree, Australian soccer will only become bigger and better from here on.... and so does Guus' hip pocket, with a cool $850,000 bonus from Soccer Australia if the Socceroos make it to the round of 16!



			
				3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Re the match this morning Serbia & Montenegro .....I watched the S& M team when the national anthem was being played ,hmmmm one player was seen murmuring the lines....I just wonder why ! Plus they only conceded 1 goal in qualifying for the WC......shambolic events ,where does their hearts lie?



Serbia &  Montenegro were looking like worthy contenders with the form they displayed in the lead up. the 6-0 loss to Argentina says it all.

not long till kick off!! ...i'm pretty confident the Socceroos can win and let's hope that Mark Viduka's house in Croatia doesn't come under attack!

*Croatian police guard Viduka's house*
June 21, 2006 - 8:30PM

_Croatian police have put an armed guard on the house of Socceroo striker Mark Viduka for fear it will be attacked if Australia knocks the Croats out of the World Cup.

The location of Viduka's villa in Lozica in Dubrovnik was not well known until it was mentioned on a Croatian national TV program by a reporter.

The Croatian newsman, reporting from the Australian camp in Germany, told viewers back home he had been talking to Viduka about how he would feel about putting Croatia out of the competition, identifying where Viduka's house is.

The reporter joked with his presenter about how secure the house would be should Australia go through to the second round at Croatia's expense.

Police responded by putting a squad of officers around the property for fear fans who now know the address could try to damage the villa.

Viduka, who grew up in Melbourne, is of Croatian heritage and previously played his club football for Dinamo Zagreb.

Several members of the Australian team have Croatian roots, and midfielder Josip Skoko also owns property in the Croatian port town of Split.

Barring an unlikely Japan win against Brazil, Australia will only need to draw with Croatia to join Brazil as qualifiers from group F._


----------



## dutchie (23 June 2006)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPI


----------



## wavepicker (23 June 2006)

Congratulations to the Aussies!!! Great job in a high pressure situation


----------



## scsl (23 June 2006)

WOOHOOOOOO!!

great game! well done socceroos, you've done us proud!

no doubt it's a time for celebration, but i've just got to vent my frustration below... i do apologise

- the game was horrendously umpired... the umpire was shocking for most of the game. had he decided to actually do his job, there could have easily been 2 more penalties eg. Viduka held/dragged down in the 1st half and a Croatian handball in the box later on. he didn't even realise that Simunic should have been off the ground after being yellow carded twice.

- kalac the goalkeeper should never be allowed to represent Australia again. his blunders nearly cost Australia a spot in the next round and he should be forever grateful to Harry Kewell for equalising. his goalkeeping was way off his usual high level and my mates and i just lost all confidence every time Croatia was attacking, afraid of another mistake.

all the best against Italy!


----------



## dutchie (23 June 2006)

In the final 16

Unbelievable.

Fantastic effort by the Soccerroos.

Guus is a legend.

Aussies have been the brunt of two shocking refereeing displays which is  unacceptable at this level.


----------



## Prospector (23 June 2006)

Harry came through at last with that goal!

But three yellow cards to 1 player, 1 hand ball going unpenalised - what were the umpires doing out there - all four of them????


----------



## Bomba (23 June 2006)

in all 3 games, the refereeing against the ozzies has been shocking.

Against this adversity the boys have done it, well done, bring on Italy.

Make way for the socceroo juggernaut, we are going all the way.

The boys played with a lot of heart, thats what got us through.  They never gave up.


----------



## bullmarket (23 June 2006)

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...!!!!......what an absolute circus that game was in terms of the refereeing and some very ordinary goal keeping...  

But good to see that old fashioned Aussie G 'n' D getting the socceroos over the line   

Might go down to sportsbet and put   on the socceroos beating Italy..

Go the *WALLABIES*.....!!!!!!..............oooooops I mean *SOCCEROOS*..!!!!!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (23 June 2006)

Actually Graham Poll has always had a fragile cease fire with the premier league managers and players. After I watched Srna score that fantastic free kick,I just could not beleive how naive Croatia played from there on.Everytime they attacked Kalac's goal the Ozzie defence was vulnerable, in fact when the players will watch that match again,I swear after reading my post they will be gnoring on their shin guards! 
But credit to the switches of Bresciano,Kennedy,Aliosi.In fact Josh Kennedy is a remarkable player ,he looks so effortless when he is running ,a great athlete for sure. All in all Australia got in by the skin of their teeth,I think its time to exhume Johnny Warren  and sprinkle some of magic onto the pitch @ Stuttgart.......
Truelly unfriggin' unbelievabubble stuff........and who cares what the result is against Italy ,eat your heart out Uruguay.
As for HISTORY ......facts do speak for themselves!,time he took up Cricket!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (23 June 2006)

bullmarket.....Sorry I just cannot resist this post  your quote :
"Go the WALLABIES.....!!!!!!.............." 
do you mean     "Wannabies????" 
Ok I apologies !! you can throw knives at me on tuesday morning ! if you miss try me again during last 8 !  :dance:


----------



## bullmarket (23 June 2006)

no, I just got my footbal codes mixed up for a sec   

the socceroos are anything but wannabies because imo they are now *THERE..!!!*  

before the WC finals started, not many gave us much of chance to get past the first round, especially after being lumbered in the same group as Brazil...........but as I said before, that good old fashioned Aussie G n D got them through despite some very ordinary refereeing and goal keeping.

Go the *BOOMERS*...!!!!!


----------



## Rafa (23 June 2006)

THAT WAS SIMPLY AWESOME!!!!!!!!
 :jump:  :jump:  :jump: 



tho not good for the heart... far out, can't we have an easy win!!!

Poll, is Poll, He is the worst Ref in the Premier League, but somehow held in high regard by the administrators.... Now he has finally been exposed on the world stage...!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (23 June 2006)

RAFA .....go on tell me your surname !!! is it Benitez....if so what did you say to Harry Kewell at half time ????? 
Poll is a bad name to have -look what happened to Maggie Thatcher and the Poll Tax!!!! I mean the monkey is off the Aussie's shoulders today . 
Go Wannabies!!!!!


----------



## visual (23 June 2006)

what I want to know is,whats going to happen to the ref.who allowed a player who` been red carded to play on.

And will there be any consequences for the player who refused to leave the field   

And maybe we should start a fund to pay the refs who ref Australia games,maybe then with a few dollars in their back pockets they will actually be impartial in their decision making.


----------



## Rafa (23 June 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> RAFA .....go on tell me your surname !!! is it Benitez....if so what did you say to Harry Kewell at half time ?????





Yes, that is why I picked that username, VIVA RAFA BENITEZ!!! but no, I am not he!

I was glad to see Kewell finally deliver in the World Cup, after his dreadfull miss against brazil! All his shots today were on target, the first two required great saves from the keeper...

Thats all I ask, you shoot, you must hit the target... keepers fumble, team mates mop up the rebound, anything can happen... Australia is shot shy, we need to pull the trigger early, hit it hard but hit it on target... Anything can happen... and it usually does!

But Kewells back now after his groin injury, Italy are going down...


----------



## Ageo (23 June 2006)

Go you fkn aussies!!!!!!!!!!!!



the ref is a wanker!!!! (2 yellows and still in the game lol).


10 hours of soccer, 4 games i need to sleep. No work today


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (23 June 2006)

Ageo.......I understand you well ,I'm on hormonal tablets ,you know the ones ,similar to the REXONA adverts -I'm the baboon in green and gold! Just can't stop swinging mate with me hairy arms and grunting mating calls. I managed to ring my mate up who was at the game ,he said the atmosphere was electric,but that's as much as I could understand the beir-keller he was in was flowing FOSTERS can you beleive it!!! He said he was eager to experience the next match but reckons its impossible to get tickets now!! He is a Kiwi I reckon he will dress up as mutton!


----------



## Ageo (23 June 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Ageo.......I understand you well ,I'm on hormonal tablets ,you know the ones ,similar to the REXONA adverts -I'm the baboon in green and gold! Just can't stop swinging mate with me hairy arms and grunting mating calls. I managed to ring my mate up who was at the game ,he said the atmosphere was electric,but that's as much as I could understand the beir-keller he was in was flowing FOSTERS can you beleive it!!! He said he was eager to experience the next match but reckons its impossible to get tickets now!! He is a Kiwi I reckon he will dress up as mutton!





Thats class, i have a few mates that are there and they said you simply have to be here.

Spewin im not there but its still great to be apart of it all.


----------



## Kipp (23 June 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> Thats all I ask, you shoot, you must hit the target... keepers fumble, team mates mop up the rebound, anything can happen... Australia is shot shy, we need to pull the trigger early, hit it hard but hit it on target...




Too true.. especially Viduka... even when he is in the box he looks to lay off... nice quality if you are a winger. but he should be a little hungrier!

Another great game for Tim Cahill- he defended beautifully in the dying minutes.  Wouldn't mind seeing Josh Kennedy get a start- he cause a few problems for the Croats today and look good in the air (which I feel the aussies are lacking a bit- they don't look dangerous on the cross or off corners)


----------



## Kipp (23 June 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Harry came through at last with that goal!
> 
> But three yellow cards to 1 player, 1 hand ball going unpenalised - what were the umpires doing out there - all four of them????



1 handball goes begging (and probably Viduka earnt a penalty as well...)
but at the same time Kewell was a foot offside when he scored... so it all evens out in the end.  

Don't understand why Aloisi's full-time goal wasn't allowed.  3-2 sound's alot sweeter.

Boy that Aussie keeper has taking a hard time from the media.. and boy does he deserve it!!!!


----------



## Prospector (23 June 2006)

Nope - Kewell had control of the ball at the time he was kicking, therefore not offside.  Had he passed off to the other aussie, and he kicked a goal then yes.

The handball was very obvious - why else would you have a punched fist raised to the ball, and this was the same guy who gave away the first handball/penalty shot.  My bet is that he figures he will only be penalised maybe 1 in 2 (or better) for every handball he does so is worth the risk of doing it deliberately.

The keeper - very sloppy stuff.  Not only did he fumble with the ball several times, he also was out of place especially during the last frantic minutes, and was saved only by other defenders who had to kick at the last line!  Not good enough!

Cahill was awesome - my new hero  

Not sure what happened to the last goal - maybe time was called


----------



## Kipp (23 June 2006)

Emm... not certain, but I think your definition of offside is wrong.  It's not abot being in control of the ball, just about being in front of the last defender when the ball was kicked.  It is still offside IF a shot comes in... richochets of the keeper, and a striker was to knock it in (if he was offside when the first came in). 

Not certain, you might of played soccer for 20 years- but that's just my understanding.


----------



## Kipp (23 June 2006)

But I'm not trying to take anything away from Harry Goal, it was lovely to watch


----------



## Prospector (23 June 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> Emm... not certain, but I think your definition of offside is wrong.  It's not abot being in control of the ball, just about being in front of the last defender when the ball was kicked.  It is still offside IF a shot comes in... richochets of the keeper, and a striker was to knock it in (if he was offside when the first came in).
> 
> Not certain, you might of played soccer for 20 years- but that's just my understanding.




He he, no, never played in my life!  It was explained to me that offside stops you having a goal sneak in place.  This is a very difficult area though and subject to much interpretation, and yes I could be wrong.  However a hand ball is a hand ball and is not open to interpretation.


----------



## Porper (23 June 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Had he passed off to the other aussie, and he kicked a goal then yes.
> 
> was the same guy who gave away the first handball/penalty shot. :




Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that you guys are interested in the footy, but a few pointers. Firstly you do not "kick a goal", you score a goal. Secondly when there is a foul in the penalty area, you don't have a "penalty shot", it is just called a penalty.

Aussie have done great to qualify for the second round, and hopefully the biggest game in the world will be kick started in Australia and New Zealand now.

Good luck against Italy.


----------



## hypnotic (23 June 2006)

GO AUsssssssiesssssssssssssssssss......

Can't believe we made it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Watch out Italy your next!!!!!


----------



## jkool (23 June 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that you guys are interested in the footy, but a few pointers. Firstly you do not "kick a goal", you score a goal. Secondly when there is a foul in the penalty area, you don't have a "penalty shot", it is just called a penalty.




...also did anyone say that the match was "umpired"?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 June 2006)

Re the offside querries -the player swivelling in front of the goal as Harry receives the ball ( John Aliosi??) was offside ,I think Graham Poll and the linesman may have thought he was in a "passive" position!!!! but how could it be passive when your facing the goal literally 2 metres away. Irrespective if it was offside or not ,the reality is Australia balanced the issues out with the 2 penalties never awarded ,one in the 1st half (M Viduka being pulled down)and the 2nd half. Technically the manager/coach of Croatia,must of thought that player wanted to create history,I mean your always asking for trouble when you jump up with your arms dangling in the air.
On a tactical level Emerton out is bad news for Australia, him a Neil link up so well its telepathic.who will fill that hole -geeeee,I just hope its not Wiltshire.The team is playing in another stratosphere to what Bristol City play.
Lastly Dario Simic well he is the guy that turned his back on Australia,after doing the AIS in Canberra .............it just shows you how football is a funny old game!   

Anyway De Rossi and Nesta are out next game -yipee!


----------



## Ageo (24 June 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> On a tactical level Emerton out is bad news for Australia, him a Neil link up so well its telepathic.who will fill that hole -geeeee,I just hope its not Wiltshire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bresciano will definately fill in the role and perhaps Sterjovski my play in emerton's position and bresciano will play winger.

As for Nesta well Materazzi is on fire and a great player so dont get to excited. 

Australia simply need to attack attack and attack. I know this because im Italian background and have watched italy all my life and Italy dont attack alot i can tell you now. Early goal is something vital


----------



## rocker (24 June 2006)

Josip Simunic was the guy who turned down Australia not Dario Simic. At the
time Croatia finished 3rd in 1998 World Cup while Australia were struggling to
qualify. As more and more of Australia's players have gained experience by
playing overseas the national squad has got better and better. Top it off with
a master coach and voila!!   You'll won't see it happen anymore as their dreams come true here now.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 June 2006)

ROCKER -I have'nt done my homework for sure ,but the vein of credibilty was almost there,I take it your correct .Apologies to Dario Simic and other Croatian supporters!!!!...................and not trying to sound arrogant ,I'm sort of glad he choose Croatia,I just don't think Josip is that special a player .YES I agree with you ROCKER ,at the time Josip Simunic  was considered for that position when it was vacant ,but alas I doubt no more. I was speaking to a coach who got his coaching ticket @ Torino FC ,and he reckons the tactics of Guus are almost spot on. 
Sorry  if sound like that little kid in a sweet shop ,or like my daughter in a high fashion boutique! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat days indeed, even if sport is my phobia !   
Last point on Sterjovski ,if you watch the match again ,he just could not cross the ball!!! watch all the corners he took ,and swings on his right peg ,they barely got past the first post,not one reached the rear post???? 
Now if you and me where playing......haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bvbfan (25 June 2006)

I think the corners at least from the right were taken by Chipperfield.

As for the referring, Marcus Merk is a know moron...and has always had a bias towards the favourite or popular team

A flying kung fu kick didn't even earn a card from that guy if you are playing for the right team.

And he has gone out of his way to make sure 'the team' win, whether it be Brazil or Bayern Munich.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (26 June 2006)

Well just got up 11 o'clock this morning, just too much WC in my kids and my veins.....What a kick by Beckham,and what a match by Scolari and Portugal!!! Seems like England will be playing against 7 players from Portugal, almost half the team are sent off or yellow carded ( I'm joking,well almost). 
OK time to check my stocks and see One Steel and Smorgon's might be merging ......and Bingo UGL buy again............. I just hope comes 3 am tuesday ,I'll be happy as HARRY!


----------



## visual (26 June 2006)

Can`t wait for tonight,go the SOCCEROOS,whoooo whoooo.


----------



## Kipp (26 June 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> Can`t wait for tonight,go the SOCCEROOS,whoooo whoooo.



Kipp's Tip- 1-1 socceroes to win it in penalties.

Hope Breciano gets the call up over Wiltshire (Emerton)- he wasn't all that great vs. Japan.  Maybe start Aloisi or Kennedy (who only gets to come on at the 80th minute) to start for Harry K.  But above all, I hope there's no racial bull**** violence on Lygon St or in Germany after the riot yesterday in Berlin.
That's just not on.


----------



## wayneL (26 June 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> ...after the riot yesterday in Berlin.
> That's just not on.




Link?

Can't find any reference.

But the Italians won't be pleased when we give them a whopping tonight.


----------



## visual (27 June 2006)

and here we go,go the socceroos.yayayayayayayay.


----------



## wayneL (27 June 2006)

Outrageous!!

We've been screwed!!! Again!!! :swear:


----------



## cuttlefish (27 June 2006)

aaarrggghhhh ...


----------



## scsl (27 June 2006)

OMGGG!! 

once again, the referee ruins the day! UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## TraderPro (27 June 2006)

Noooo ! What a finish!


----------



## professor_frink (27 June 2006)

absolutely f****n disgraceful. The referees are ruining this world cup.


----------



## wayneL (27 June 2006)

If there's one thing that spoils this game is the %^&%ing diving. It's ludicrous and allows $%^$head refs to massage the result.

It's cheating and has spoilt the whole tournament.


----------



## same (27 June 2006)

totally agree..  that last call was a load of cr@p   

btw: First post for me


----------



## scsl (27 June 2006)

yeap, there is no doubting how shocking that decision was!

bad luck lucas, it was a critical refereeing error and you didn't deserve to be on the end of it, especially after your marvellous performance in all the games.

to guussssssssss; you definately are the master technician, i'm sure all australians will be forever grateful for what you have done to the socceroos and australian soccer.

to the socceroos, thank you for your absolutely beautiful performances, you have done us all proud and will join other great aussie players in the history books...i'll look forward to your future successes at the next world cup!


----------



## Porper (27 June 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> If there's one thing that spoils this game is the %^&%ing diving. It's ludicrous and allows $%^$head refs to massage the result.
> 
> It's cheating and has spoilt the whole tournament.




The Hollywood diving has always been a problem with football.The fact that these players are getting paid over $100,000 a week is ludricous.

The fact of it is, these players are so quick at "cheating" that the refs can't tell whether they are diving or not, although that penalty was obviously not in this category as it seemed to be in slow motion.

That's why my love is rugby, always has been and always will be.The annoying fact is that football is the biggest game in the world by far, and I do enjoy it apart from the amateur dramatics.


----------



## the_godfather4 (27 June 2006)

I feel physically ill after that game    .......surely FIFA has got to pull its head out of its A#&E and implement some sort of video ref.....that is the only way these sort of heart breaking disasters can be minimised........ 

Sickening!!! Truly sickening.....  


Well done SOCCEROOS!!!


----------



## lewstherin (27 June 2006)

I've watched the past 3 world cups, and I don't remember the refereeing ever being this poor.  This WC will be remembered more for the crap whistleblowers than the good play.
Roos deserved way better than the final result.
That said, I don't think the Ities deserved the player being sent off either.  But at least that player made an unfair tackle, Lucas simply tripped and tried to stay out the way!

When all is said and done, the Roos mixed it with the best attacking side and the best defending side in the game, and gave both teams something to worry about.  They beat out a semi-finalist from the last WC to make the 2nd round, and refused to give up or be over-awed.
I look forward to seeing many of the Socceroos playing club football at the highest levels - I think they've proven they should be signed up!


----------



## canny (27 June 2006)

Just out of interest, here's an email I got from England after the game, with an 'unbiased' opinion:
http://www.lads-army.com/

http://www.winniethebulldog.com/

Sorry for your lot getting done by a cheating dago in 94th minute.....at least you can go out with heads held high, not like our stumbling bumbling overpaid bastards. Dont they realise about 100,000 fans are spending a fortune to follow them, ****'oles!!
P.S. I like the dambusters one!!


----------



## Archinos (27 June 2006)

I couldn't agree more. After some of the truely woeful decisions we've seen made during this tournament, it's painfully obvious some sort of video ref back up is needed. Perhaps not so much as to interrupt the flow of the game, but surely at F##@! critical moments you'd call for another look from multiple angles. Bas@@*ds!!    I had to deal with my 5 & 7 yrd olds balling their eyes out. There was some compensation when my 7yr old took out half the Italian team with a flying slipper. Go the Socceroos!


----------



## professor_frink (27 June 2006)

T'was a shame, I thought the ref had a pretty decent game up until he sent the italian defender off. I then spent the rest of the game hoping it would be the only blunder he would make. And then......


----------



## lewstherin (27 June 2006)

I just find it unbelievable that FIFA has not found a way to incorporate video referees.  I mean its the biggest sport in the world for heaven's sake.
Cricket's had it for years, rugby more recently, NFL in the States has it, hell even tennis uses electronic adjudication these days.
The funniest part is straight after the ref makes a call, the footage is replayed on huge screens around the stadium for everyone to see.  I mean, why can't he just look up for a few secs to confirm/reverse his initial decision?

Sometimes I wander whether FIFA actually prefers to have games dominated by controvesy...sells more newspapers?


----------



## tech/a (27 June 2006)

lewstherin said:
			
		

> *I just find it unbelievable that FIFA has not found a way to incorporate video referees.*  I mean its the biggest sport in the world for heaven's sake.
> Cricket's had it for years, rugby more recently, NFL in the States has it, hell even tennis uses electronic adjudication these days.
> The funniest part is straight after the ref makes a call, the footage is replayed on huge screens around the stadium for everyone to see.  I mean, why can't he just look up for a few secs to confirm/reverse his initial decision?
> 
> Sometimes I wander whether FIFA actually prefers to have games dominated by controvesy...sells more newspapers?





Absolutely the smartest thing Ive seen posted.
Would stop a lot of AGRO from spectators.

No one minds losing to better opposition buy everyone hates losing to stupidity.

*If a decision can mean relegation from a World Cup then its important enough TO GET IT RIGHT.*

Regardless of who the team is. seems everyone is getting a raw deal!! If this is "THE" sport of nations FIFA needs to come up to speed.

Might be a far different order of Football nations!!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (27 June 2006)

I must admit the referee had his instructions how to tackle this game. I was always brought up to respect the referees opinion,and play to the whistle. But Fifa cloaks itself under the banner of FAIR PLAY,what Grossi did was blatant cheating ,ok he got away with it ,but the fans of Oz and the neutral fans understood what  Grossi had done,just listen to the booing fans on the final whistle .The result is incidental,and to be fair the Italians marshalled their penalty area real well. 
Dreams of what goals that could have been scored ,had we played the game this morning ,brings me to seeing Aliosi trying an overhead kick at goal ,alas he missed.....but he tried,and Scott Chipperfield  hitting the ball sweetly at Buffon. I am not at all suprised what Guss said ,we just lacked a winger ,that magical dribbling runs like Van Persie does today.I just felt we never penetrated their defensive zone accuractly.
When I watched Mexico go out ,I felt they played their hearts out ,and went out via a marvellous goal ,I can live with that ,but to be cheated by Grossi,and his coaching manual........bad news for the kids watching the game!
Oh well out of the "3" I chose England ,Au'star'alia,and the Ukraine getting to where they are ,only 2 survive ......the latter I hope will stuff the Parmaigana,down Grossi's throat,he fooled the ref ,but not the fans of the game! Australia where the true winners tonite!


----------



## Ageo (27 June 2006)

Well as i have said before i have italian background and i was disgusted. Worst call ever from the ref.

Australia outplayed them even thow the italian defence was strong we derserved to at least not lose like that. FIFA are a bunch of banana's!


----------



## tech/a (27 June 2006)

Penalty shootout what a joke that is!

First 90 mins proves your as good as the opposition and the ref likes you.

Last few minutes shows how often the goal Keeper got his guess right.

Think I'll go and find a Swiss Miss and drown a sorrow or 3 tonight.


----------



## bullmarket (27 June 2006)

I didn't see Grosso as attempting to cheat.....to be honest when I saw the foul live at full speed I too thought it was a penalty but with the benefit of slow motion replays it obviously wasn't a penalty as Grosso imo genuinely tripped over the defender himself.

The disappointing thing is that the referee, who was much closer to the action, did not see the incident as it really was and in this case the consequences were distarous for Australia.

But the positive to come out of the World Cup for Australia is that after starting ranked 44th in the world before the finals we mamanged to get to the final 16 and tens of $millions of prize money from FIFA for the OZ Soccer federation (or whatever they are called)   

Watch out Aussie Rules and NRL..!!!!   



			
				3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> I must admit the referee had his instructions how to tackle this game. I was always brought up to respect the referees opinion,and play to the whistle. But Fifa cloaks itself under the banner of FAIR PLAY,what Grossi did was blatant cheating ,ok he got away with it ,but the fans of Oz and the neutral fans understood what  Grossi had done,just listen to the booing fans on the final whistle .The result is incidental,and to be fair the Italians marshalled their penalty area real well.
> Dreams of what goals that could have been scored ,had we played the game this morning ,brings me to seeing Aliosi trying an overhead kick at goal ,alas he missed.....but he tried,and Scott Chipperfield  hitting the ball sweetly at Buffon. I am not at all suprised what Guss said ,we just lacked a winger ,that magical dribbling runs like Van Persie does today.I just felt we never penetrated their defensive zone accuractly.
> When I watched Mexico go out ,I felt they played their hearts out ,and went out via a marvellous goal ,I can live with that ,but to be cheated by Grossi,and his coaching manual........bad news for the kids watching the game!
> Oh well out of the "3" I chose England ,Au'star'alia,and the Ukraine getting to where they are ,only 2 survive ......the latter I hope will stuff the Parmaigana,down Grossi's throat,he fooled the ref ,but not the fans of the game! Australia where the true winners tonite!


----------



## lewstherin (27 June 2006)

Lol...I must say watching the WC has got me wanting to play soccer again.  
I need to lose some weight anyway 
Soccer appeals as a casual team sport because it has an element of contact without the hardcoreness of something like footie or rugger.

Time to research some nearby soccer clubs...


----------



## tech/a (27 June 2006)

> Watch out Aussie Rules and NRL..!!!!




Have to agree and I'm a staunch AFL fan.
Soccer is HUGE.

Even bigger than Eddie Maguire!


----------



## Ageo (27 June 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> I didn't see Grosso as attempting to cheat.....to be honest when I saw the




hehe The italian coach Lippi was Juventus's coach previously and won the league but is now undergoing match fixing allegations. 

Thats who im calling the cheat! (buying the refs)


----------



## bullmarket (27 June 2006)

No problem Ageo 

but I don't see why you quote a portion of my post in your post.

To me you sound like a sore loser making slanderous/defamatory accusations *while hiding behind an alias in a chatroom*, unless of course you have some proof substantiating your accusation ......oh dear   



			
				Ageo said:
			
		

> hehe The italian coach Lippi was Juventus's coach previously and won the league but is now undergoing match fixing allegations.
> 
> Thats who im calling the cheat! (buying the refs)




cheers

bullmarket


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (27 June 2006)

in reference to BULLMARKET ......
 "didn't see Grosso as attempting to cheat.....to be honest when I saw the foul live at full speed I too thought it was a penalty but with the benefit of slow motion replays it obviously wasn't a penalty as Grosso imo genuinely tripped over the defender himself."

No offence whatsoever ,but this is the Latin temprement that gives Grosso away.....he is 'a professional' and if they can get away with it then good ,but to get a booking for cheating is well worth the exercise........
In fact there was an attachment sent to me by my mate in London,its an advert showing how the Italians practice.....give me your email and I will send the attachment......(its a advert on behalf of The Guardian .....very funny but so prophetic) 
Finally watch Lucas's hands trying to protect himself(HIS FACE) as Grosso heads for him,the foul has to be intentional....hmmmmmm
As for video's in the game ask Pedro Mendez then of Spurs,when Roy Carroll makes a hooter out of his shot ....and Martin Jol the manager of Spurs stated why not have todays technology on the pitch ,afterall we use everywhere else(mind you Alexki Ferguson did'nt say much!!! get the point) . I think FIFA experimented with a micro chip in the ball after that..........Which makes me think are there any members of CML board sitting beside Sepp Blatter in Zurich....what a team!


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 June 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Have to agree and I'm a staunch AFL fan.
> Soccer is HUGE.
> 
> Even bigger than Eddie Maguire!




I have to disagree slightly Tech. Can we agree to say Soccer is HUGE at the moment. It will quickly be swept over.

I think the strength of Aussie Rules is what others perceive as a weakness - it is a game only played in Australia.

Yes we are all very caught up in the Socceroos success. I started the World Cup staying up every night and watching the best matches every night.....then dropped back to only the big ones .....then dropped back to the Aussie ones only.  

Watching the World Cup is fantastic because you get to see the very best in the world. BUT they are only the world stage for 4 weeks every 4 years. Will it make me want to go and see my local district team? No way. Will I want to go and see Queensland Roar play a 1-1 Draw against Adelaide? Not likely. 

My point is make the most of the World Cup because it doesn't get any better. 

When the Cup final is over I will diverting my full attention back to one of the only football competitions in the world where the best of the best play every week. 

People like seeing top class acts - regardless of the form of entertainment. There is no further you can go in AFl than be the Centre Half Back for Collingwood or the Ruckman for Essendon. Every week kids get to see the best in the elite competition. Soccer will never be able to offer the best it has to Australians - whereas Aussie Rules does every week.

Duckman


----------



## lewstherin (27 June 2006)

A great blog I've been following during the WC.
Has some great comments on the Aus/Italy game:

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_soccerblog/2006/06/it_cant_get_any.html


----------



## bullmarket (27 June 2006)

Hi 3 views

no problem  - if you see the foul as Grosso cheating that is fine. I don't have a problem with that. 

*But imo*, at full speed and watching it live I too thought it was a penalty but the slow motion replays show Grosso genuinely tripping over the aussie defender........imo at full speed the incident looks much worse than the slow motion replays show.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## bullmarket (27 June 2006)

Hi Duckman

I agree soccer is not going to take off here over night, but the success of the socceroos in this World Cup is going to be a very solid foundation for the Aust Soccer Federation to build interest at the grass roots level, especially with the huge prize money they will now receive for making the final 16.

Of course the socceroos will have to continue to do well - next year we are competing in the Asia Cup   so basically growing soccer in Australia will be an on-going exercise from here.

And if Australia continue to do well in various competitions (and I'm sure they will be invited to more now after making the final 16) over the next few years and do well again in the next world cup in 4 years time then who knows.......maybe in 6-10 years from now soccer could be bigger than the AFL in Australia, especially if the AFL don't do something about the ridiculous flooding and 'basket ball' that goes on in most AFL games nowadays   

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## wavepicker (27 June 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Have to agree and I'm a staunch AFL fan.
> Soccer is HUGE.
> 
> Even bigger than Eddie Maguire!




Having been a fan of AFL and Australian soccer for over 40 yrs, it is great to see soccer making some progress at long last. Especially since it has gone through such pathetic mismanagement in that timeframe.

Given the excellent sporting nature of Aussies I think all codes can exist easily. Especially when we have at present soccer played in the summer and AFL in the winter months.  What else does a fan need. It's the best of both worlds
Cheers


----------



## tech/a (27 June 2006)

Duckman

Sound points.
If Aust had a team playing all others regularly then that would increase interest.Particularly home games.

When in the States AFL had a bigger than expected following.
In the "Outback" steak houses "Manned by very poor examples of Yanks Impersonating aussi's" TV's played AFL highlights.

Many a groan came from the bar.
There was a great deal of interest in the Rules which I explained to a group of 10.
Sent them a ball and a tape of the Crows V Roos Grandfinal.

I got back a grid Iron ball a Hooters T shirt Minus the girl and a photo of the Outback staff having a kick (It was placed like a rugby place kick in the turf) ----From Miami.


----------



## Ageo (27 June 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> No problem Ageo
> 
> 
> To me you sound like a sore loser making slanderous/defamatory accusations *while hiding behind an alias in a chatroom*, unless of course you have some proof substantiating your accusation ......oh dear
> ...




hehe mate im italian (background) and i would never criticise my own team i have been following for all my life in big events like the World Cup and Euro etc.. But i also know Italy can be sly at times as Juventus have won Scudetto's which now they are finding that alot of games were fixed (i watched alot of those games, and 12 italian players have to undergo court trials). Italy is a better team than that, and personally i was ashamed at the way they played. Why would you take off 2 of your best strikers and defend in a knockout round at 0-0? And then how convenient a penalty in the last seconds of the match.   

P.S there are only a few players i respect and enjoy watching in the italian side which includes cannavaro, Toni and a few others. But players like Totti, Del Piero etc.. should become hairdressers.


----------



## lewstherin (27 June 2006)

The traction for soccer growing in Aus will lie in a few key areas:
 - Increasing the local league's player quality through imports etc.
 - Youth programs in schools
 - Regular participation in international competitions (at both club and national levels)
 - As much international experience as possible for the players (club or national)

Personally, I think forming some kind of Asian super-club league would be a great start.  Something akin to the Super 14 rugby competition.  

The prowess of European countries in soccer owes primarily to their strong national leagues featuring players from all over the world.  I think Aussie might be too small (and sport-divided) a country to ever gain a really strong local league, but a regional league would be possible.


----------



## professor_frink (27 June 2006)

lewstherin said:
			
		

> The traction for soccer growing in Aus will lie in a few key areas:
> - Increasing the local league's player quality through imports etc.
> - Youth programs in schools
> - Regular participation in international competitions (at both club and national levels)
> ...





The a-league is starting to get a few imports in the mix- I think adelaide have got themselves a brazilian or 2 for next season, and I think newcastle is looking at importing a goalkeeper and possibly a striker.
The move into asia(at national and club level) will help alot for the local players getting international experience.
Asia does also have a champions league(however, I don't think we'll be in that competition until next year), and the top 2 a-league clubs will be involved.

All up, the game is going to be expanding alot here over the next few years.


----------



## Ageo (27 June 2006)

lewstherin said:
			
		

> The traction for soccer growing in Aus will lie in a few key areas:
> - Increasing the local league's player quality through imports etc.
> - Youth programs in schools
> - Regular participation in international competitions (at both club and national levels)
> ...




I have played professionally (marconi) and i also was in the U17 Australian Joeys. Now when i was 13 we went to sweden in the Gothia Would Youth Cup where 160 teams participate and we finished 3rd. Australia has one of the best youth players in the world but we also have the worst coaching in the world (Guus proved that). Get a guy like Guus to duplicate himself to thousands of coaches around Australia and you will see the quality soar through the roof. Australia does have the potential to win a world cup if they continue to progress the way they are going in not too long future.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (27 June 2006)

AGEO...............
I enjoyed reading your last post ......It's so strange like myself who had opportunities of becoming a professional player in England ,but my dad saw to that ,ie education lalalala . I rebelled against that sentiment.....but anyway.The point that interests me is the coaching you mention about. My daughter is connected to soccer in Victoria,and the comments or whispers I hear ,are things like "the best way that ozzie football to progress is to get Brazilian,African coaches ,anybody but British coaches" .Now this is said at the FFV amongst a few high ranked coaches.!!!!
Ageo in your day playing at youth level did you hear this sorts of whispers.....because I do agree with these whispers.
I remember Cryuff doing the Cruyff turn,in the WC .My coach at the time in England would have dropped me if I played fancy stuff.I played against AS Roma youth level when I lived in Rome,and those kids where like chalk and cheese to me.My Coach would see keep your eye on the ball ,if you miss the ball then you've got his leg! 
I digress.....perhaps I'm pissed hoff! black arm band day !
Come Lebanon....see you Sydney! Da Di Vinci Cup !!!! haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kipp (27 June 2006)

Hey, before I whinge, I know that everyone is looking for a scapegoat for our loss (the ref has copped alot of it...)
but I am confused (disappointed?!) that Guus didn't make a couple more substitutes and sooner.

Aloisi didn't come on till 75th minute, and the rest of the bench stayed put while our team tired out.  Kennedy?  Skoko?  These guys have alot of talent, and we have seen what a difference impact subs can make (i.e. Cahill and Aloisi vs Japan).

When the Italians were down to 10- we didn't go for the juggular.  But hey, I realise everyone is looking to pin the blame on the donkey right now...
Kudos to our defence, Chipperfield, Neil, Schwarzer- all played some very inspired football last night...


----------



## Kipp (27 June 2006)

lewstherin said:
			
		

> Lol...I must say watching the WC has got me wanting to play soccer again.
> I need to lose some weight anyway
> Soccer appeals as a casual team sport because it has an element of contact without the hardcoreness of something like footie or rugger.
> 
> Time to research some nearby soccer clubs...



Get into Lewie!!!  It's a grouse game, and can be enjoyed up to a pretty good vintage.  I play every Sunday with alot of older guys (30's and 40's) all who are miles better than (age 26).  
5 v 5 is my favourite if you can find (even better if it's a mixed comp- it takes the agro out of the game).  Good luck...


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (27 June 2006)

Secrectly caught on Google
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2134291888758683378&q=italians+training


----------



## scsl (3 July 2006)

don't the whistles going off in the crowd really p@!$ you off??

i was watching the Portugal v England match and it seemed as though every spectator wanted to umpire the match! they were going berzerk!

i've heard they sell them in bulk just about everywhere near the world cup stadiums, with soccer fans snapping them up.

there have been several times already where players have stopped or hesitated because they thought it was the actual referee's whistle. 

it's funny at times but can really get on your nerves after a while.

-----

ahhh... witnessing the highs and lows of two penalty kickouts in two days... priceless!   

some awesome saves and some really bad misses!


----------



## Bomba (3 July 2006)

I dont understand when watching the knockout matches, why the commentators keep saying 'they are playing for the shoot out.'

Whats the point of extra time if thats the case.

Also these are meant to be world class players and teams, why wouldnt they want to win the game in normal time.

Thats the only thing i dont like about this game 'the shootouts.' Its good for entertainment, but from a player point of view, it isnt.  If they miss and lose the game.  Hence, as above, why not try and win, prior to this. 

An example of the shootout being unfair is, Switzerland.  They didnt conceed a goal in the tournament, yet they are out of the cup.  

I want to see the best team win, not the team that can score the most penalties.


----------



## macca (3 July 2006)

Hi Bomba,

Yes, you only have to look at the Aussie loss, Guus held players back for extra time instead of fresh legs at 60 mins like Italy, our blokes were stuffed, starting making tired mistakes and lost the game.

Every other game he put them on.............. aarrggghhhh 

The reason they have penalty shoot outs is so they can get a result on the day, with so many games to play there is no time for a replay


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (3 July 2006)

scsl 
don't the whistles going off in the crowd really p@!$ you off??
i was watching the Portugal v England match and it seemed as though every spectator wanted to umpire the match! they were going berzerk!
i've heard they sell them in bulk just about everywhere near the world cup stadiums, with soccer fans snapping them up.
there have been several times already where players have stopped or hesitated because they thought it was the actual referee's whistle. 
it's funny at times but can really get on your nerves after a while.


 Forget it! whistles are not as bad as to some of the South American games I have watched live .All you need is some Alphonso Ponzo with his sombrero and drum banging constantly behind your ears,I was ready to crunch him with his own drum over his head and stuffing the bongo sticks up his rear!


----------



## Bomba (9 July 2006)

anyone know at what time the final kicks off at?

I know the coverage on SBS starts at 3am, but what time does the actual game start at?


----------



## Happy (10 July 2006)

Football looks more and more like thugs game, where anything goes.

Some life bans (like ones on our Forum) would clean up the game, this could also apply to artists who stage spectacular fouls, like one player who was touched on shoulder but fell down holding his face.

Even referees could lift up their game.

In few words, I am disappointed, and since Italy narrowly bitten us, it puts more fuel on speculations fire what could have been.


----------



## Ageo (10 July 2006)

The aussie's did well, but Italy came through......

"Forza Italia"

They deserved it (Cannavaro player of the tournament by far).


----------



## Bomba (10 July 2006)

congrats to the italians for their great diving skills  :


----------

